# Chicks on the ice



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Took my teenage daughter and her 2 friends ice fishing this morning to Yuba. After stopping for breakfast in Nephi (one of the bribes to get them to go) we were on the ice by 8.
We set up a couple hundred yards down the shoreline east of the dam in approx 35'. Between the 3 girls I could not get my line in the water. They were into fish the second their bait hit the bottom, very few small perch, almost all were 10-13" with 1 going 15". Jig heads tipped with nightcrawler was the girls favorite. I had wax worms but the girls thought they were to "cute" to use for bait.
Around 10 we had 1 ice rod bouncing and before we knew it, the rod was pulled out of the bucket and down the hole, I don't think a perch is capable of that.
Ice was perfect, very little slush. We were home by 1 with a cooler of perch and sunburns. Now I have to take them to the mall (another bribe). Wish me luck
I'm surprised I did not see AFdude down there fishin for a prom date :lol: :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell, if I would've known there were underage girls going I would've been in. 8) I guess you was the pimp of the trip! Lucky man! ha ha


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

hockey said:


> Around 10 we had 1 ice rod bouncing and before we knew it, the rod was pulled out of the bucket and down the hole, I don't think a perch is capable of that.


That's a bummer you lost a rod. Every time something like that happens I get sick thinking about what was on the other end of that line.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Any pictures of the 15"er?? I have never seen a perch that big. Too bad about the pole.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice. Losing a rod sucks, but it sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

About that pole bouncing and going down the hole, I think it was probably a pike. Some people are catching them down there.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

i think it was either a smallie or a cuttbow that took the pole


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Pike, walleye, hell, even one of them big bows. We'll never know...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

For such few responses, this thread sure has alot of views. Maybe it has something to do with the title?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> For such few responses, this thread sure has alot of views. Maybe it has something to do with the title?


Yes some people might get the wrong idea about the title. :wink:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Some more chicks on ice.
Enjoy!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> RyanCreek said:
> 
> 
> > *About that pole bouncing and going down the hole*, I think it was probably a pike. Some people are catching them down there.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Improv said:


> Some more chicks on ice.
> Enjoy!


Come on Improv !!!! :evil:

This is a family forum !! :evil:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

